# Gutters and neighbours- any advice ?



## EdK (17 Oct 2010)

Hey - off topic question ! What is the norm with gutters ?

I built an extension (well still building...) and the gutters went up 4 years ago, the new neighbours (6 months) have started to complain about overshoot of water / carrying of my watershed over their roof.

Basically I have a small triangle of roof that is not being caught by my gutters and the water goes onto their roof.

Not quite sure how to catch it as it comes down into a valley and then there isn't enough room to pass a gutter under.

The building inspector passed it years ago...

I'll try and catch my water I guess but I suspect that the issue is more the fact that they have a short run of guttering for a large roof space.


----------



## gardenshed (17 Oct 2010)

I see your dilemma and also your neighbors  .

I'm a bit suprised that is was passed in the first instance.

Normally up here the lead should have an upstand at the end so that a small valley can be formed to enter into your plastic guttering.


----------



## EdK (17 Oct 2010)

Thanks - yes, not so much a dilemma on my part ! I know I need to fix it.

Guess I can form a lead sweeping curving thingy and mastic it on ?
Then at least I will catch my water and hopefully avoid Niagra-gate...


----------



## Digit (17 Oct 2010)

It looks to me as though you could remove the gutter end stop and direct the hip's water into the gutter that way. But I have to say I'm glad that they are your neighbours and not mine!

Roy.


----------



## andycktm (17 Oct 2010)

That's abit unfair/biased Digit !


----------



## Digit (17 Oct 2010)

I think it's a bit petty Andy, based on the fact that it certainly wouldn't be something I would complain about, unless it's causing some damage what's the problem? 
By the look of the neighbour's roof, (if the RH one is the neighbour's) they've got bigger problems than EDK's bit of water. 
It didn't seem to worry the original neighbours either according to the OP.

Roy.


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (17 Oct 2010)

So let me get this straight.. They are complaining that when it rains, water runs from your roof onto theirs?

F**k off really?


I have to admit my first polite response to them would be "What is the actual problem with the run off? is it causing damage etc? or are you just being a petty c**t?".

If it is causing an actual problem (ie damage) I would cut the end of the plastic gutter out and then mould the lead to point the water into the open end and prevent it running out the newly cut hole then I would go nuts with silica gel to seal an potential gaps (no your neighbours mouth does not count, although it might be worth the effort)

Ryan


----------



## andycktm (17 Oct 2010)

So,Ryan what your saying is if you build an extension and it gives next door a free water fall everytime it rains ,
its not a problem!
And if they complain.........
just tell them to F*** off!!!!


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (17 Oct 2010)

If it's raining it's already wet, and the previous neighbours didn't complain so my guess is it's not a real problem. 

If it's not damaging anything or directly over a door/side opening window then I personally don't see a problem and it's not something I would complain about.

But other than that he has been there longer and he had his extension before they moved in.


----------



## Karl (17 Oct 2010)

Except they bought the house after the extension had been built (new neighbours). Not EDK's fault that it was signed off by BC, ex-neighbour didn't have a problem. 

None of which resolves the OP post, of which I have no better suggestion than that made by Roy above.

My dad does a bit of (mainly Zinc) roofing, so i'll ask him when I see him in the week.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## andycktm (17 Oct 2010)

The ex . neighbours may have been blind and def oap's and spent their holidays at niagra falls....
The new neighbours may be street fighters!
As for the roof some sort of baffles in the gully may help.


----------



## Carlow52 (17 Oct 2010)

Looks like the white gutter is already in their 'airspace' so should not have been passed. U may need their consent to work on the white gutter

Can u run a second gutter under the first one to catch the valley water.

Else, replace the white one with a deeper custom made one that will run further back with no stop end


----------



## Mr T (18 Oct 2010)

Hi

PVT Ryan said:



> So let me get this straight.. They are complaining that when it rains, water runs from your roof onto theirs?
> 
> F**k off really?
> 
> ...



I must say I am glad I'm not PVT Ryans neighbour.

We hadsome obnoxious neighbours a few years back who were in a terrace with neighbours on the other side. They decided the did not like their neighbours rainwater running along their gutter into a shared down pipe, whic had been there since the houses were built about 80 years ago. They started putting baffles in the gutter to stop the flow. I would occcasionally remove them to help the other neighbour (who was an OAP), but they were replaced. It got to the solicitors letter stage, can't remember if it went to court.

Now they were what Pvt Ryan said!

Chris


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (18 Oct 2010)

Why does noone want to be my neighbour??

I think I am quite reasonable - if it's damaging something / going in a window / waterfall coming down onto your head as you go out the door and it's my fault sure I'll fix it.. But for petty tw*ts who moan for the sake of it I'll happily tell them where to stick it, if I've been there longer as at the end of the day I was there 1st.

A good example of this is the fence erected by the council to block off the field beside my parents house.. 
We'd lived beside the field for 20years without problems.. The people who complained about the field and got the fence erected lived up the street (not near the field) and moved in 6months prior to it going up. The reason it went up was they took a petition around all the moaners and whiners (that didn't live right beside the field, some lived 2 streets away) and got some people to sign it those that opposed it didn't sign and never thought to fight it. Next thing we know there is a fence.. It took my mum 6 months of fighting just to get a gate installed in the fence so people could use the field as a through way as we had been for the last 20 odd years.
The council now employ someone for 20 odd grand a year to walk around the field/park and close the 3 gates at night and open them in the morning, all because of a few f**ktards.


----------



## Russell (18 Oct 2010)

[
[/quote]

I must say I am glad I'm not PVT Ryans neighbour.

We hadsome obnoxious neighbours a few years back who were in a terrace with neighbours on the other side. They decided the did not like their neighbours rainwater running along their gutter into a shared down pipe, whic had been there since the houses were built about 80 years ago. 

[/quote]

This very thing saved me a massive drain repair bill, its called shared aspect drainage and means both houses are not liable for the repair to underground drains on your property and the water board are due to a law passed sometime around 1935 saved me about £10,000 a few years ago so maybe sometimes best not to complain :lol:


----------



## RogerS (18 Oct 2010)

What was their reason for wanting to fence in the field? Did they say?

Have to admit you have my sympathies. They fall in the same category as townies who move to the country and then complain it's dark and so they want street lights...bang goes the night sky. Or complain about the church bells. Or the fact that the cock crows in the morning. Or that the silage in the fields smell. Or...any number of numpty winges. If they don't like the country then stay in the town.


----------



## Digit (18 Oct 2010)

> Have to admit you have my sympathies. They fall in the same category as townies who move to the country and then complain it's dark and so they want street lights...bang goes the night sky. Or complain about the church bells. Or the fact that the cock crows in the morning. Or that the silage in the fields smell. Or...any number of numpty winges. If they don't like the country then stay in the town.


 
Yep! I think the OP's 'neighbours' have failed to understand the meaning of the word. If the work was done, as presumably it was, with the consent of the original neighbours the new people bought it 'as is!' 
A new house was constructed on a vacant plot next to me some years ago, three weeks after moving in the new people were round to me wanting to fell the trees on the boundary.

Roy.


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (18 Oct 2010)

"Anti-social behaviour". Yes there were kids there drinking in the field and yes to some it may have been intimidating but 90% of the kids were fine they were hiding out there so they could drink, there were a few that would be lippy and yes it had "got worse" over the 20years but it wasn't like walking down harlem dressed as a KKK member. But no instead of those being "afraid" just not walking at night through the park noone is allowed to use it. It's actually quite annoying as my family are actually spread out at 3 of the gates, so what used to be a short 1/2mile walk at night for a visit is now a 2mile trek, in the most round about manner.


----------



## RogerS (18 Oct 2010)

Pvt_Ryan":225hrkir said:


> .... It's actually quite annoying as my family are actually spread out at 3 of the gates, so what used to be a short 1/2mile walk at night for a visit is now a 2mile trek, in the most round about manner.



Bolt-cutters ? :wink:


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (18 Oct 2010)

RogerS":1d77oy23 said:


> Pvt_Ryan":1d77oy23 said:
> 
> 
> > .... It's actually quite annoying as my family are actually spread out at 3 of the gates, so what used to be a short 1/2mile walk at night for a visit is now a 2mile trek, in the most round about manner.
> ...



You joke, but I seriously considered using them.


----------



## EdK (18 Oct 2010)

Wow ! Sorry to open a can of worms ! Sheesh and I thought I was mildly annoyed...

No the water isn't damaging anything but it's an old woman with a (I suspect) slightly OCD son (mid fourties).

I'm going to fix it somehow but I strongly think that they are going to ask for more and more... 

She told me that she sat in her bedroom for a morning watching the water flow out of the valley - oh to have time to kill !

But anyway I'm a firm believer in doing the right thing so my proposed fix should solve the issue, just will be hard to spec the right sized waterwheel ....

Ed


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (18 Oct 2010)

You know.. If she sits and watches it you could maybe add a few sticky out rocks and maybe plant a bonsi tree in a gap turning it into a water feature for her to look at..

You could even simulate it using the garden hose..


----------

